# E61 LCI - INPA & NCS Expert



## bill57p9 (May 3, 2006)

I'm having problems with INPA & NCS Expert on an early 2008 E61 LCI.

I'm using a distribution that came bundled with a cable. According to the file version numbers, I'm running:

INPA 5.0.6
EDIABAS 7.3.0
NCS Expert 4.0.1
SP Daten 50.2 (separately updated)

I can connect to the car just fine. The issue is that some of the modules - not all the same between INPA and NCS Expert - are not recognised/found/expected. Some I have resolved thanks to various forums.

With INPA (requested control unit found not expected):

RLSS70 - Fixed by changing RLS_E65 to RLSS70 in CFGDAT\E60.ENG
DSC_60PP - Another forum suggested using DXC8_P however my DXC8_P.ipo doesn't support DSC_60PP
IHKA60_2 - E60.ENG references IHKA60.IPO which doesn't recognise IHKA60_2
ULF2_60 - E60.ENG references ULF_60.IPO which doesn't recognise ULF2_60
I have PRG files for each of the above in C:\EDIABAS\ECU

In NCS Expert (no response from controlunit)

CHAMP - Fixed by copying \NCSEXPER\SGDAT\A_E65MMC.IPO over top of A_E65MMI.IPO
ULF2_60 - Referenced by A_E65DR.IPO

Being fairly new to INPA & NCS Expert, I'm probably doing something stupid.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

There are not newer version, but all distributed packages are not created equal.

See Standard Tools & SP-DATEN: Software Download Links for know working copy.


----------



## bill57p9 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks - I'll give it a go


----------

